# Ski jig



## Tango Down (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you Harry for your great instructions on making ski jigs. I'm so excited to start using mine and just wanted to share some pictures of how it turned out...


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

congrats beautiful work !!!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry will be proud, Gregg (except he is such a mild humble person)...


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

These look great !

What is the diameter of the threaded rod ?


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

One of the more difficult task in boat building is scarfing boards together. These will certainly make the job much easier.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

elrodqfudp said:


> One of the more difficult task in boat building is scarfing boards together. These will certainly make the job much easier.


 Greg, what can I say, they look better than mine! Now for a little project, how about a small sign with raised letters similar to those that I've posted. If the plunge base is going to remain on the skis, removing the sub-base will allow that extra depth of cut required for some projects. I'm certain that you will be much happier with this construction than if you had taken the "easy" way out and used allthread.


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

I also would like to know where you got the rods and the dimensions of the rods.
Roman


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

You have done a tremdous job here.


----------



## Tango Down (Aug 24, 2012)

Neiltsubota and Router Roman, I did not make any of this, it was made by a friend of mine that is a maintance supervisor for a large local factory. I will find out the demensions and get back with you. He did tell me on the plunge router base plate, the holes were cone shaped and he needed to drill them out a little bit. Not sure what else I would ever need them cone shaped for so I said hell yes drill them out....just FYI


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank You for posting this information when you get it.


----------

